# Hi Folks



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been here before..... But it hasnt been for a while!
So i thought i would just say hello again.

My name is Kirsty, and my lil guy is called Nemo!

I was on here quite regularly last summer but found that my posts, and replies to peoples threads were disapering. I couldnt see them as soon as i had posted them up. Im not sure what was stopping them getting through. 
I mailed a few folk about it but even they didnt get through... :-/
Im hoping this time is better and it has fixed itself somehow...

Anyway I hope you guys are all well and your lil dudes are happy and bouncy as usual....

much love and light!

Kirsty and Nemo Xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Kirsty, welcome to our forum.

What was you other user name, ill have a look see if i can find it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome back Nemo.
Reading you loud and clear 

(I think username has always been Nemo, Dom)


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok cool :lol:


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes... have always been called Nemo.

This is the big test.... will it go through and show ive replied???

Fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed it does! It seems like it had been happening to a few folks, and it seems to have mostly cleared up for them. Using words that are similar to just about any major pharmaceuticals will also make your posts not go through, but I doubt that was your problem.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Aaaaahhhh ok cool! Glad to know i wasent the only one it was happening too.
And glad to see my reply is up!!!! 

Now i can be an active participant....

)

Thanks for responding... ;-))


----------

